# Line question



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

_what’s the lowest pound test you think you can get away with for drum from the sand(not braid)?_


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

17lbs., IMHO.

But yer better off with 20lbs. 😉


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

16lb Prospec Chrome, 17lb Sufix Tri+ is the norm. A couple pros are throwing 20lb again as well. I've caught a few on 14lb but don't recommend it.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll generally be dunking baits, and 20 lb Big Game is what I use. If tossing lures, sometimes as light as 12 but that's not often from the sand. Other than braid, I use Yozuri Hybrid, mostly on casting gear, and have gone back to using Ande mono too on spinning gear.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Suffix Tri +. Wish they still had in in yeller. The green ain’t is good.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Adam said:


> 16lb Prospec Chrome, 17lb Sufix Tri+ is the norm.


+1


----------



## 2ndbar (Nov 16, 2013)

If I'm not in a crowd 14 lb suffix tri+. Using this the largest I've landed was 47". Don't rush things.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

12 pound when I want to get bit but do not mind getting broke off.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

20 pound is best if you are like me and do not want to respool every day. but I have used 16 ProSpec a lot also. 

I lost a bunch of Drum that broke the line 50-70 yards out. The line felt good but it keep breaking under stress.

20 pound ProSpec Chrome is like rope but it is good for preventing burn-offs and shell scraping reelin in over sandbars, it is real thick so it washes down the beach faster. If you are chucking 10 ounces I like the heavier lines.

The Orange Chrome Line is a lot easier at my age to see at night, than the Sufix and Berkeley Green lines


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

edit:

Broke 16 pound ProSpec 50 yards out


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

.35mm 16# quality mono such as Sakuma or Ande Tournament Pro.


----------



## 2ndbar (Nov 16, 2013)

I might be mistaken but I thought ande's tournament broke at what it was rated at. In other words 16 lb broke right at 16 lb. Other lines had a higher breaking point.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

2ndbar said:


> I might be mistaken but I thought ande's tournament broke at what it was rated at. In other words 16 lb broke right at 16 lb. Other lines had a higher breaking point.


pretty much so at slightly under 16#, but that's fine for me.


----------



## big minnow (Dec 18, 2009)

2ndbar is correct. Tournament is mainly used when chasing a line class record. Why would you want to pay a premium for exactly rated line when just fishing. No disrespect just saying.........


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

big minnow said:


> 2ndbar is correct. Tournament is mainly used when chasing a line class record. Why would you want to pay a premium for exactly rated line when just fishing. No disrespect just saying.........


well, for one, i got the ande t for free and it works just fine for me .....


----------



## big minnow (Dec 18, 2009)

Nothing cheaper than free. I'd be running it too.....


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

i like most any quality mono on my revolvers, but so far i like the sakuma best.


----------

